
Brain Uses Left Side for Lyrics and Right for Melody - prostoalex
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/02/27/810049050/how-the-brain-teases-apart-a-songs-words-and-music
======
a3n
That's interesting.

Where is rhythm processed?

